# Apache Pier



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

Went out to Apache pier today around 12:30 am. Was out there for a couple of hours caught a few small blues, pinfish, and a 17 inch cobia off of cutbait. Saw a few guys out there using sandflea's in the surf for drum. Saw one of them using sandflea's that looked like they had been boiled. Going out there early wednesday morning to try for drum and was wondering if that works better or if live ones work just as good.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

papagwedo said:


> Went out to Apache pier today around 12:30 am. Was out there for a couple of hours caught a few small blues, pinfish, and a 17 inch cobia off of cutbait. Saw a few guys out there using sandflea's in the surf for drum. Saw one of them using sandflea's that looked like they had been boiled. Going out there early wednesday morning to try for drum and was wondering if that works better or if live ones work just as good.



They actually turn orange (boiled appearance) when frozen.....


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Im headed that way myself, leaving Thur morning to head down for some King fishing for 5 days! may see ya around!


Brent


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

keekee said:


> Im headed that way myself, leaving Thur morning to head down for some King fishing for 5 days! may see ya around!
> 
> 
> Brent


 Maybe we can meet up at apache pier, i have some questions about king fishing. They are also having good luck kingfishing there. Was talking to a staff member and he said they caught a 66 inch cobia and lost one that was even bigger.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

The sand fleas you speak of have been boiled and then frozen after cooling quickly.


----------



## fireturk1 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Hey, B3BUTNER*

I'll be down 7/08- 7/24 doing some fishing. Hope to see you there during that time. I caught the King last year when you were there, and got you to send the pics to me. I did buy the 525 mag, AWSOME, after you let me cast your's. 

Charlie


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

papagwedo said:


> Maybe we can meet up at apache pier, i have some questions about king fishing. They are also having good luck kingfishing there. Was talking to a staff member and he said they caught a 66 inch cobia and lost one that was even bigger.



Sounds good to me, I will help anyway I can! I will be the one with the off shore anglers hat on and a red cart with a king flag on it. Look me up!

b3butner,

Hate that im going to miss you again on this trip! Wish you could get down for a couple days. I will see ya for sure at the fall tourny though! 

Did you all get any fleas out of the surf when you were down? 

I figure the spot tails should be there any time now....And I will keep an eye out for that big cobia! What # slot did you get your King from?


Brent


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

Havent been down to apache in a couple of days so i don't know if there is any sandflea's in the surf.


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

Went down to apache this morning around 6 am. Caught a 7 1/2 pound black drum and had another break my line. One guy i was fishing with threw back 2 red drum that were too big. I put up a picture of the drum also if you want to check it out.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

What was the bait for the reds and the black drum? I went last Fri got some small whiting and small sharks as well as one decent sice spanish. Some guys around me were getting some nice flounder and spanish. I am going to go tomorrow in the AM.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

papagwedo said:


> Went down to apache this morning around 6 am. Caught a 7 1/2 pound black drum and had another break my line. One guy i was fishing with threw back 2 red drum that were too big. I put up a picture of the drum also if you want to check it out.


That's a very nice drum. Have you seen any Menhaden around the pier? I Kingfish Apache quite a bit. How would I recognize you. I have an aluminum cart with tall rear wheels. If you see me give me a yell.

Bryan


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Anybody going in the AM morrow?


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

I went to apache this morning around 6 am again. Not much biting, had one on but lost it and only one other guy had one. I always carry a bass pro bucket with a blue and red tackle box. The bait of choice for the drum is sandflea's. There is tons of them in the surf, went down there for 15 minutes and caught plenty. Haven't seen to many menhaden around the pier lately.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'll be down around the 17th of July.Would like to target blues,spanish,kings,red drum.Since I will be bringing the family,I dont have room for all my stuff;hell I dont have room for all my stuff w/o the family.I'm thinkin a lightweight heaver (11'6' w/sl20 or 525)and my 9' metal slinger......opinions????....the R


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Fished this morning from around 6 till around 11:15 caught one silver snake lookin thing. Saw a guy get one real nice sheeps head I mean NICE. He got it on sand flea. Picked up a few smaller blues but that was about it. saw a few small flounder, no spanish though. I saw a huge 7' maybe bigger shark swim right under my feet towards the end of the pier  man you can kiss me ever getting back in that water! Tried minnows, squid, gotcha plugs, crippled herring rigs, DOA's, just not taking.


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

I just got back home this eve. Fishing on the pier was slow the last 4 days. All we had to run on the king rigs were pin fish, very few blues. I cought two sharks off the King rig and that was it! Sunday and Monday there were three 5 plus pound spanish cought on the king rigs. And a few sharks.

I got two eels that were cought on the pier and had hook ups on both, but couldnt keep them out from under the pier!

I jiged up a couple keeper spanish. Tons of pin fish, and got one 29" spot tail right before dark yesterday.

The Sea weed moved in yesterday and made it very very hard to keep a king rig in the water.

Winds were fair all four days, water was fair as well. No bait fish in the water right now. Only seen one school of poogys in four days.


Brent


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah I have been down to apache the last couple of days and the sea weed is everywhere. I've seen a decent amount of flounder being taken from the pier too and a few sheepshead. There has been alot of sharks near the pier lately, everytime I have been there I have seen 2 or 3 swimming around close to shore. I was fishing with pinfish a few days ago and hooked up with a spinner shark, man was that cool. It jumped out of the water and spun around 4 or 5 times and dove back in. Another guy that i was fishing near hooked up with 2 cobia while using half of a sheepshead, neither of them were landed.

Anybody fish the little creek/cove down about half mile from the pier? Heard there was alot of flounder around there. 
David


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Which direction is the little creek/cove david?


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

If your facing the ocean its to the right and is down the beach about half a mile or so. If you go on the pier you can see buildings that are being built and have a red roof, I think its a little before them. If you can't find it you can ask somebody at the pier they will be happy to tell you where it is.
David


----------

